# Heating Repair In The Philadelphia Area



## HVACPhilly (May 6, 2017)

As the fall and winter months are coming into full swing in the greater Philadelphia, Montgomery, and Bucks County PA area, the temperature starts to drop significantly and in comes the cool, crisp air. When the weather outside is cold, who does not like to relax in a nice, warm home? The last thing you want on a cool fall evening, or a frigid winter day is for your heating system to stop working, unfortunately, it does happen. The good news is that when your system does have problems, HVAC Philly is here for all your heating repair needs, and we offer 24-hour emergency service!



*When to Call for Heating repair in the Philadelphia area*
There are a few signs to look for that could indicate that your heating system is experiencing problems. Some fairly obvious problems are unusual noises and smell. With that being said, keep in mind that different systems make different noises, so just because you hear a noise does not necessarily mean there is a problem. Also if you are turning your heat on for the first time, it is not uncommon for there to initially be an odor. Other signs to look for are if your energy bill is abnormally high, or your system is having trouble maintaining the set temperature. Ultimately, however, the best time to call for a heating system repair is when you first notice an issue. By having a professional take a look right away, they could most likely prevent a major and costly repair.

*Before Calling for a Heating Repair Service*

There are a few things that you can check before calling for a heating system repair that might solve the issue your system is experiencing.

If your system is not heating, here are a few issues and their possible solutions:

. If you have a gas system, your gas might be turned off. The recommended actions would be to check the gas valve at the gas company meter, check the shutoff valve at the furnace, and check for other shutoff valves. Contact the gas company to have the gas valve turned on or call HVAC Philly.
. Your system could be turned off or unplugged. In this situation, you should check both your thermostat as well as your heating system to make sure both are plugged in.
. Your thermostat may be on the wrong setting or may be turned off. Check that your thermostat is set to heat, and that it is set to your preferred temperature.
. Your circuit breaker may have tripped. If this is the case, check your circuit breaker box, and reset the circuit breaker.

If you have limited or no airflow, there may be a few different causes for why this could be occurring. Here are a few of the reasons that you may have restricted airflow, and some recommended solutions:

*. Your filters could be dirty*, in which case you may need to clean or replace them. This is one of the most common causes of air restriction. This, as well as energy costs, is why it’s very important to change your filters regularly. If the problem persists then give HVAC Philly a call. we provide 24/7 heating repair in the Philadelphia area.


*Affordable heating repair in the Philadelphia area*
There are several other reasons to call for a heating system repair, such as your system constantly running, an overflowing drain pan, or high utility bills. If you don’t feel comfortable diagnosing the issue by yourself, please do not hesitate to call! We offer quality affordable heating repair in the Philadelphia area. No repair is too small or too big! Also, remember to leave major heating system repairs to the professionals. And do not forget, the best way to prevent a repair is to have your heating system maintenance inspection done annually
*Stay Warm My Friends
*


----------

